# 4 leg bands on one bird!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A birdwatcher from Laramie WY has reported a Mountain Chickadee with 4 leg bands: 

".........................a Mountain Chickadee with leg bands was spotted at the feeders
here at home. On the right leg, it had an aluminum band right above the
foot, followed by a light green band higher up the leg. On the left leg, it
had a light green ring at the bottom, followed by a dark green band,
followed by a red band."


I've never heard of such a banding system. Has anyone else seen similar banding systems on birds?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like the bird had a little TOO good of a time at Mardi Gras.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Sounds like the bird had a little TOO good of a time at Mardi Gras.


 -_O-


----------

